# nTune Overclock ~



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

Stock Cooling Only.

Rig is in my Sig  

Before people come shout with Dont use nTune it sux thing I would like to clarify that there is no other way I can OC my Processor.

Now Thing is all who are familiar with nTune please suggest that how to save the profile. and amount of overclock I can expect at stock cooling from 4400?

Memory is 667 Mhz. 5-5-5-5-15


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ AMD supports good OC-ing. But You could have gone for the 6000+ Black edition for some hardcore OC-ing.

anyway, I suppose this month's digit has something about using nTune(or its an older issue, but not too old). You may consult it if you want.

Before OCing, go to the BIOS and report the different Temperatures and the fan speeds here for better advice.


----------

